# Can a female Sulcata be too young to mate?



## Snads (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm somewhat new to this forum, but I had a question about Sulcatas. I have a male Sulcata that has recently started to mate. He is trying to mate with an 11 inch female that I have. I also have a 15 inch female but he hasn't tried to mate with her yet, but maybe he'll try in the future. From what I've heard, females don't usually lay eggs until they are at least 15 inches, but when can they start mating? Can a female be too young to mate?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2015)

Not too young to 'mate,' but too young/small to lay eggs. A male who has reached sexual maturity can cover a female and if her shell isn't big enough for the eggs to pass through, she may become egg bound. It's a good idea to separate the male from the females until they have a couple more years growth on them. The male will just keep pestering and pestering.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 30, 2015)

Let me restate what Yvonne said. A smaller female should not be mated because it's dangerous for her. It is physically possible, but won't result in eggs. It's your job to protect her.


----------



## Snads (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys, he just mated with the bigger female. She is definitely big enough and it seems like he isn't harassing her yet, but I am watching to make sure he doesn't get too crazy. I have separated my smaller female from them to keep her safe.


----------

